# Wixey WR-700 Digital Fence Readout On SawStop CNS Contractor Saw--36" T-Glide Fence



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i agree with you on this one it's a great measuring system,love it for the precision. i also have one of their dro's on my router table,15" planer and drill press. might add one to my drum sander to.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

There are micro adjust dials out there. Woodpeckers maybe?

I've had the Wixey for a long time on the TS and it is probably the most useful tool in the shop. I'm on my second one. The first one finally just wore out. The new version is lit where the old one was not. The DRO is also really helpful for those of us that are ocularly challenged. I also have on on the DW-735 planer which is redundant since the planer stops are very accurate but it is nice to have as a back up. The Wixey for the drill press is helpful. However, the one I have on the router table doesn't hold calibration and wanders.


----------



## ChromeB (Mar 22, 2021)

Here is how I did it. I bought a Mitutoyo micrometer head off eBay for maybe $15 and built the rest. I can very easily dial in 0.001in.

That is a SIKO digital readout, which is very similar to the Wixey.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

@ChromeB you're the best-love this! Does is "permanently" connect to the fence, the rail, or what?


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this the installation process you followed?

https://www.lumberjocks.com/TheMrWoody/blog/74354


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

@AlanWS-yes-thank you for linking it here!


----------



## ChromeB (Mar 22, 2021)

Sorry, the pictures really don't explain too much….

Here's basically how it works:

The fine adjuster makes a semi-permanent connection to the fence with some strong magnets that are on the underside of its left section. So, the part of the fence that slides along the rail actually extends under the left part of the fine adjuster and magnets on the bottom of the fine adjuster stick to it. You can remove the adjuster, but it takes some effort because those magnets are pretty strong.

Using those two red clamps on the front, the right side of the adjuster clamps to the rail whenever it is time to make a fine adjustment. These clamps actually don't need to be that strong since you're just moving the fence. Using a standard micrometer head, it is pretty easy to dial in 0.001in and there isn't too much backlash if you overshoot and need to reverse direction.

Once you have the correct value dialed in, you lock down the fence using its clamp and hope the value on the DRO doesn't change on you.

I upgraded this design a bit, but don't have any good pictures of it. I was able to crop a picture that incidentally had it:










This new design uses a single knob rather than the two red clamps. This works a little better because it tends to keep the fence more square while it is being adjusted. You can also notice that I upgraded the micrometer head to a larger one. The larger head gives your hand a bit better resolution, although it wasn't completely necessary. The smaller, conventional micrometer worked pretty well.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

We have the Wixey on Vega micro adjust fences on both our table saws. VERY HAPPY with them!! Absolutely repeatable cuts time after time. Always spot on with accuracy. Used to struggle with reading a red line as it reads differently depending on your angle of view. No problem with that with the Wixey DRO.

Also have the Wixey on our Planer and a depth gauge for the Router table. All work great.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)




----------

